# Canon PIXMA MP250 won't scan



## nikkierway

It will print and copy but will not scan. I have installed all software and drivers. I am running Vista. I get an error saying I am not connected to the printer but I am


----------



## bruiser

Try a different USB port. If you have it plugged into the back of the pc, move it to the front, or vice versa.


----------



## alfredjr18

Double check connection cord if print and copy works no reason scan won't work. Worse would be a hardware failure. 

You can go and check with your manufacturer.


----------



## beckyhelms1

I am having the same problem and I tried to above suggestions... Now what?


----------



## ijstaartindeove

lol, I having the same problem. Exchanging cables to a lexmark printer/scanner and it will scan like ***. So nothing i wron with cables or usb. Off course the lexmark won't print in color, but that was the reason to purchase the Canon. The price of the printer including inktrays was about the same price as a follow up set of ink. Sending in the printer for repair will mostly destroy your ink cartridges. When you take them out they can easily dry in so the change is real that you can't use them when the printer returns. 
In my case the scanner works when I make a copy, so the scanner itself works. 
Bringing it in seems to be a bad solution unless you can claim a new one. 
For me I have now a old scanner working on a seperate machine with 98SE (advantage is that I can scan 10 pictures at once.
For the simple scan action I change usb and power cord with my lexmark and for printing (extreme good photo printer) I use the Canon.
I also contacted the canon helpdesk but they are weird.


----------



## MissyJ1

I can scan on mine, but it won't let me choose the format to save it in. For example, I was scanning an invoice so I can keep a copy in a file on my drive. Anyway, I have always saved these as .pdf in the past but now that I have my new Canon, it will only let me save it as if it is a picture (.jpg, .bmp, etc.). Help!!! The manual sucks at best!


----------



## alvin8866

I have the same problem at the beginning.
I tried using third party software to scan, and it work.
You can try using *ACDSee Pro* to import image from scanner. It works ! or you can try other softwares too !


----------



## chonch95

I found out that you just go to your "Devices and Printers" button and then just click on the scanner, it does it, bro!


----------



## Dolbozavra

We have our canon mp250 on a home network; on one of the computers (the administrator's) it works as both printer and scanner, and on the other as printer only, claiming that there is no scanner on this system. I have newest drivers installed, but the problem persists.


----------



## ChrisHerrington

Same problem here. Reinstalled drivers from Canon website still no go but you can go to Control Panel, select "Scanners and Cameras" and you should see your Canon scanner there. You can scan from there and use the scanning wizard.


----------



## Cassandarama

I had the same problem then I turned the cable around 180 degrees in the printer, that seemed to fix it!


----------

